# AGR Website "sight error"



## jim55 (Feb 18, 2010)

For the last few days I've been getting "site error" notice after entering my number and password . Anyone else experience this? Thanks, Jim


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2010)

No issues here.


----------



## BeckysBarn (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, I've had the same thing. Off & on for a couple of weeks. I'm using Win XP & FireFox.


----------



## RRrich (Feb 18, 2010)

jim55 said:


> For the last few days I've been getting "site error" notice after entering my number and password . Anyone else experience this? Thanks, Jim


Been getting it on and off - using XP home & IE8


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 18, 2010)

No problems here - I use a mac.


----------



## AAARGH! (Feb 18, 2010)

It's not working for me. I use XP and IE 7.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 18, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> No problems here - I use a mac.


I use a Mac as well, and I have gotten the same error.


----------



## JayPea (Feb 18, 2010)

No problems with me using Windows XP and MSN Premium.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2010)

Ryan said:


> No issues here.


None from home either.

Work was XP+Firefox, home is 10.6.2+Safari.

If anything it's probably not OS/browser specific, but time dependent.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 19, 2010)

working fine for me win xp home sp3 firefox


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 19, 2010)

I got the error one minute ago - System 7, IE


----------

